# Epson EX3212 Help!!??



## Horrorfan33 (Jun 11, 2013)

I'm a total newbie to projectors!!..I bought my first projector a couple days ago and have not stopped messing around with it to get the best picture possible out of it...I know its nothing great, but its my first one and it does have an HDMI input for my Blu Ray and cable box,etc...
My question is, I have a HUGE halo around my screen..is there anyway to get rid of it??
Im using a screen paint and I made a frame from 1x4's and painted them a flat black..Still the halo wins:hissyfit:
Any help??


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm not sure what you're trying to say the problem is. Can you take a picture of it and show us?


----------



## Horrorfan33 (Jun 11, 2013)

The forum won't let me upload pics yet...I have the image on an 84" screen and it looks good, for what it is, but I have this halo of light of about 2 feet all the way around the picture..is that normal??


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

You have 7 posts now so try posting a picture.


----------



## Horrorfan33 (Jun 11, 2013)

I cant get it to show up in the pictures,with the flash on or off 
You can see of the light bouncing off my center channel..Its like that, all the way around the screen, about 10" on all sides..Sorry if I' not making much sense, but I'm new to projectors and don't know how to explain it very well..
Might try a video..


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

It sounds like it is just light reflecting off of the screen. Some people mitigate this by painting the area close to the screen flat black while others will wrap the area in a light absorbing fabric. 

I'd guess you'd have a lot of light bouncing around given your projector and screen size - your projector is a conference room projector and your screen size is relatively small.


----------



## Horrorfan33 (Jun 11, 2013)

Here is a shot of it, with some light in the room...


----------

